# Select DSLR between Nikon 3100 or Nikon 5100 or Canon 550D



## vishnunaik9595 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,
I am vishnu from Goa. I want to purchase the entry level DSLR, my budget is 40K, mainly for indoor photography like wedding, party (low light)specially for my family use
So today i went to two authorised dealers in goa, they showed me some camera. Among them i selected Canon 550D, Nikon 3100 & Nikon 5100 & i got confused regarding selecting among Canon 550 D, Nikon 3100 & Nikon 5100, their prices are 40K, 33K & 43K respectively. He told me that it is manufactured at Japan nut assembling is done in China. He is saying some time made is not mentioned on the camera.
The main problem is that i don't know which one will be suitable for me in photography specially low light condition. I don't want to invest further in purchasing lenses for some time because of DSLR & flash.
Also i am confused with the external flash to be purchase.
Please help me before tomorrow, because afterward i will not get chance in selection of DSLR.
As you might be know that as DSLR cost almost 35-40K so i want to take correct decision in purchasing the same.

Vishnu Naik


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2012)

I have answered u in PM

ur best bet for low light is D3100+ Tamron 17-50 2.8 non-VC = 44k


----------

